# dd asking to be a big sister - bfn today



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

I got a bfn after 3rd cycle iui today and feel so gutted. I had 3 big follies, dh's sample was twice as good as when we conceived dd, and timings were supposedly great. I am trying not to cry for dd's sake, but of all days, for the first time, today she asked if she could be a big sister. I feel a wreck. I know you all feel devastated too- and i am blessed to have dd - but it is still so hard


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awww hun i'm so sorry.   sending you all massive hugs    and i hope your dd gets to be a big sister soon 

pam xx


----------

